
DeepMind’s social agenda plays to its AI strengths - rezist808
https://www.ft.com/content/cada14c4-d366-11e6-b06b-680c49b4b4c0
======
itchyjunk
I look forward to seeing what DeepMind does with Starcraft II. Personally, I
see a huge market for AI powered bots in gaming industry. More than you'ed
normally expect. A post in Leauge of Legends form a few years back talked
about how 30% of their users play Co-op Vs Bots, for example.

